# Radiator Fan



## inbose (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a Cruz Diesel car 2.0 LTZ with Z20DMH engine. The car has done 13500 KM only. The radiator has two fans, one small and one large. I find when I start the engine the large fan does not work, only the small one works. Can any one tell me when does the large one work? The Owners Manual does not state any thing about the fans. The Dealer says both fans are supposed to start at the same time at low speed. Can any body help with an answer. I N Bose


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect your dealer is wrong. Many GM cars and trucks have a two radiator fans. Only one is used most of the time. The second fan is used only when the additional cooling is needed. My old Pontiac Montana did just this.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe one fan works when the air conditioner is turned on and the other one turns on when the engine needs cooling. If the air con is turned off then both fans turn on when the engine needs cooling. I am basing this on how my previous car worked.


----------



## inbose (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you both for the information. Both the electric motors are fine but apparently the larger fan is not getting signal for starting when required. I have not faced any elevated temperature during running of the car. The authorized service dealer is checking the circuits to figure out why is the larger fan not starting. The car is with them for last two days. Hope they are able to fix it soon.


----------

